# What exactly is the Tren look??



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

While just researching all steroids I have observed consistently one particular thing when it comes to Tren . Many people say the ideal dose is 300mg a week some say 450mg , some say it gives them bad sides some say it doesn't give them sides at all. Despite different opinions all agree on one particular thing and that is " the Tren look" almost every one says that Tren completely changed the look and aesthetics of their body . What exactly is the Tren look? Is this some myth or does it aesthetically changes ones body like no other steroid in the market? And how does one differentiates between a tren look and a non tren look?

Does anybody have pics of them before and after using Tren and how it enhanced your aesthetics ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jackedjimbean (Jun 23, 2016)

self explanatory


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


>


 Thanks DLTBB for posting the pic , crazy change.

May I ask how long was your tren cycle and at what dose ? We're you using some other compounds too with Tren?

And if one is consistent with diet and training is it possible to maintain the gains?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

raja16 said:


> Thanks DLTBB for posting the pic , crazy change.
> 
> May I ask how long was your tren cycle and at what dose ? We're you using some other compounds too with Tren?
> 
> And if one is consistent with diet and training is it possible to maintain the gains?


 10 weeks in between the pics, can't remember what I was running because it was last year, I think 525mg Tren with Test and 10mg Superdrol.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DLTBB said:


>


 Fcukin awesome physique change! It just shows how effective tren is at maintaining muscle whilst cutting, you don't appear to have sacrificed any


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Fcukin awesome physique change! It just shows how effective tren is at maintaining muscle whilst cutting, you don't appear to have sacrificed any


 There wasn't much weight difference between the pics, only a few pounds.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


>


 Id have been more than happy at the first pic.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

Out of interest, what was your diet like for the cut?

Cheers


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

DLBTTs look didn't just come from tren. Think he's been modest. That's the result of excellent solid training and diet.

I know several lads here all on ten and all look like s**t. 38"waist, moderate strength and hardly any definition.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> There wasn't much weight difference between the pics, only a few pounds.


 Impressive recomp then fair play mate. I don't wanna blow smoke up your arse lol but that's a fcukin awesome physique


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

diddler said:


> Out of interest, what was your diet like for the cut?
> 
> Cheers


 Just a standard high protein, low carb, moderate fat diet consisting of mainly 'bro foods' with a small 300-400 calorie deficit.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> DLBTTs look didn't just come from tren. Think he's been modest. That's the result of excellent solid training and diet.
> 
> I know several lads here all on ten and all look like s**t. 38"waist, moderate strength and hardly any definition.


 :lol: Don't we all. Thanks mate, yeah - results may vary OP.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i wish i could still run tran at decant dose .. 150mg ew is starting to batter my head now


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


>


 Pretty epic transformation there.

How many cycles have you done? Have you ever done just an actual bulk cycle?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> DLBTTs look didn't just come from tren. Think he's been modest. That's the result of excellent solid training and diet.
> 
> I know several lads here all on ten and all look like s**t. 38"waist, moderate strength and hardly any definition.


 They clearly need more tren then lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> Pretty epic transformation there.
> 
> How many cycles have you done? Have you ever done just an actual bulk cycle?


 Think that was my 3rd blast if my memory serves me correctly. Yes I did try a proper bulk recently with a high dose of Test, some Tren and pre-workout Insulin but I cut it short. I felt like I gained weight too quickly and didn't feel great, edema, out of breath, lost my cheekbones etc. The bulking life isn't for me. :whistling:


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Think that was my 3rd blast if my memory serves me correctly. Yes I did try a proper bulk recently with a high dose of Test, some Tren and pre-workout Insulin but I cut it short. I felt like I gained weight too quickly and didn't feel great, edema, out of breath, lost my cheekbones etc. The bulking life isn't for me. :whistling:


 Do you maintain leanness all year around? And where you slim or fat boy before you started working out?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

raja16 said:


> Do you maintain leanness all year around? And where you slim or fat boy before you started working out?


 Lean all the time now pretty much. Was in the low teens of body fat before training.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Lean all the time now pretty much. Was in the low teens of body fat before training.


 do you normally blast in a deficit?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> do you normally blast in a deficit?


 Depends on the time of year. I'm pretty happy with the amount of mass I have so I don't really do big bulks now. When it's getting hot I'll blast in a small deficit with some Tren and an oral to get in to good shape, other times I might be in a small surplus and trying to bring up weak body parts. I don't really have a set plan anymore TBH mate I just go by feel and let my appetite decide what I'm doing most of the time.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Depends on the time of year. I'm pretty happy with the amount of mass I have so I don't really do big bulks now. When it's getting hot I'll blast in a small deficit with some Tren and an oral to get in to good shape, other times I might be in a small surplus and trying to bring up weak body parts. I don't really have a set plan anymore TBH mate I just go by feel and let my appetite decide what I'm doing most of the time.


 yeah fair enough, id be happy with that kinda mass too!
Currently on my first cycle, but im dieting down for a show, have gained some muscle but im thinking of doing a proper long bulk for 8-12 months after the show...any advice? tips please  ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> any advice? tips please  ?


 I don't think I can tell you anything that you haven't already heard - be consistent with your diet and training and if you're planning to bulk for a long time make sure you do it at a moderate pace so you don't burn out early. The gear and your genetics will take care of the rest.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I don't think I can tell you anything that you haven't already heard - be consistent with your diet and training and if you're planning to bulk for a long time make sure you do it at a moderate pace so you don't burn out early. The gear and your genetics will take care of the rest.


 What gear do you recommend for bulking?

I've heard different advice...one person said cruise on Test E, one says do a proper bulk blast?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> What gear do you recommend for bulking?
> 
> I've heard different advice...one person said cruise on Test E, one says do a proper bulk blast?


 For most people Test, Nandrolone and either Dianabol or Anadrol will be the best stack for bulking with IMO.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

That's the tren look


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's the tren look
> 
> View attachment 133402


 thought that was the Myostatin Look


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Eddias said:


> thought that was the Myostatin Look


 It appears you are correct! I had always been led to believe it was tren


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It appears you are correct! I had always been led to believe it was tren


 those big Hanging balls gave it away, HCG overdose maybe


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Eddias said:


> *those big Hanging balls* gave it away, HCG overdose maybe


 Your far more observant than me


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's the tren look
> 
> View attachment 133402


 #goalphysique


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> For most people Test, Nandrolone and either Dianabol or Anadrol will be the best stack for bulking with IMO.


 Yup can't go wrong with that. Even on a deficit I think it's a fine stack. Can maintain abs. Much prefer Anadrol over oxy anyway. Need to control gyno though.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Yup can't go wrong with that. Even on a deficit I think it's a fine stack. Can maintain abs. Much prefer Anadrol over oxy anyway. Need to control gyno though.


 Anadrol is oxy


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Anadrol is oxy


 Presume he meant dbol but had a different thought in his head lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Anadrol is oxy


 Sorry meant to say Anadrol over Dbol


----------



## Hey WTF (Oct 7, 2021)

necro-ing old threads. Where did the attachments go?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey WTF said:


> necro-ing old threads. Where did the attachments go?


Probably lost when the forum transitioned to the new format


----------

